# ohio river blue cats



## TeamClose (May 23, 2005)

fish the meldahl pool today. lots of current and good muddy 42 deg water. caught a few fish. pics are of the two biggest

http://i46.photobucket.com/albums/f122/greg44a/ScottBluecat188oz1-22-06.jpg
http://i46.photobucket.com/albums/f122/greg44a/GregBluecat308oz2.jpg


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

very nice fish..


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Very nice fish, I see you are from chillicothe like me.


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Nice blues congrats


----------



## Mean Morone (Apr 12, 2004)

Aren't them purdy. Oh by the way, rivers on the way up!


----------



## 1badmthrfisher (Apr 4, 2005)

nice fish... did u get them all the way up directly below the damn???
thanks


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

How Many Years Does It Take Fish To Get That Big?


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Those are some dandy blues, especially if you were fishing as far upriver as I think you were.


----------



## Fishinfreak (Oct 12, 2004)

We fished the Ohio this morning and caught 7 cats. 4 blues biggest 17lbs and 3 channels 2-6lbs.Cut bait was the ticket.River dropping and not much junk in the water.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Those are some great looking fish. had to be a fun fight based on their size. Any idea what they weighed? Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Reel Man (Jul 4, 2004)

Great looking fish!


----------



## TeamClose (May 23, 2005)

they weighed 30.5 and 18.5#s. with the current as strong as it was, it was a really fun fight! also good to know those blues are making it further up river.


----------

